# Are $650 Samuelsohn suits fully canvassed, high quality?



## nemuritai (Jul 18, 2008)

I just picked up a Samuelsohn for $1300 at Harry Rosen and noticed that at the Bay they are selling many of their OTR Samuelsohns for $650 (sale price original is near $1k). As well their MTM Samuelsohns begin at $950.00.

Are these $650 Samuelsohns fully canvassed and excellent quality that everyone talks about here?

I searched but most of the threads on this topic are outdated
Thanks


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Go here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...?t=86160&highlight=fully+canvassed+1/2&page=3. Posts 56 and 57 address your question.


----------



## stylieguy (Oct 7, 2008)

*good stuff...*

i would say that Samuelsohn makes good stuff ... for that price i think its a decent buy. empire clothing in montreal also makes nice suits at decent prices...


----------



## nemuritai (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks for the link to the other thread, 
it is not entire clear yet but I have two strategies:


1)obtain the name of the Samuelsohn cuts at HR and compare these to those of the bay 
2)compare the materials..

even then I am worried about the measuring skill..


----------



## Young Pro (Jun 2, 2005)

It is my understanding that all Samuelsohn jackets are fully canvassed. Zegna_mtl would be able to definitively answer this question, as I believe he has visited their shop. You may want to PM him.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

To be honest, I would be more interested to know whether or not it fits you correctly.

Surely that's more important than the quality, right?


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Young Pro said:


> It is my understanding that all Samuelsohn jackets are fully canvassed. Zegna_mtl would be able to definitively answer this question, as I believe he has visited their shop. You may want to PM him.


Lawgman and jefferyd (the latter used to work for Samuelsohn) mention in the thread for which I posted a link above that Samuelsohn has done 1/2 canvass special orders for retailers from time to time.


----------



## david809 (Jul 1, 2003)

At my local retailer in San Francisco, the Samuelsohn MTM starts at USD 900 for just a coat (fully canvassed). I am assuming you are quoting in CAD, so that would put the Bay MTM Samuelsohn at USD 800 for an entire suit. If the Bay is the same quality, then I am flying to Canada the next chance I get!

I think that at bottom, the difference in price has to come from somewhere, either in construction or material.

I don't know if the model comparison is a good idea to determine whether they are the same construction. A manufacturer could make the same model in a full canvas and a half canvas.

Just go to the bottom of the jacket front, and grab the outside and inside layer, and if there is a separate third layer between them, then full canvas.


----------



## stant62 (Aug 6, 2008)

Does anyone know if Samuelsohn suits are sold in New York as well?


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

stant62 said:


> Does anyone know if Samuelsohn suits are sold in New York as well?


Yes, by Paul Stuart, using the store's own [superior] fabrics, for a few hundred dollars more. 
Samuelsohn is still very good (much better than Southwick, IMO), but I think that there is more machine work in the collar than there was just a few years ago.


----------

